

Ask HN: Which marketplace category misses an high quality app - muellerwolfram

I struggled to come up with a title that really sums up my question in one sentence, so here it is in more detail:<p>HN has both, people who use a lot of apps on a daily basis, and people who make a living with developing apps.<p>I thought we could collect everybodies opinion on what (kind of) apps have room for improvement. What apps are either completely missing, or you wish there would be a better alternative?<p>People who want to develop mobile apps, but don't have an idea for one, could pick a up-voted app suggestion and work on a more decent version of it. Win win for everybody.<p><i>This works for every platform, so I propose we format comments like this:
[Platform, App Category/Or name of a specific app]</i>
======
muellerwolfram
[Android, Fitness App] I wish there was a really decent app to easily create
work-outs. I like the approach of gainfitness.com, but unfortunately they only
have an iphone version. Overall I think the fitness category on android has
room for a couple of more apps who don't suck.

